# bryant main breakers



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

New style or old?


----------



## roland721 (Jan 25, 2010)

old style bj2200B type bj


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

roland721 said:


> old style bj2200B type bj


You, know what BJ stands for ? I won't say any more concerning Bryant loadcenters.


----------



## roland721 (Jan 25, 2010)

B. J.
bl** Job
breakers Junk
bad job


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Bryant*

In my opinion bryant breakers (especially from the 70's) are worse than Federal Pathetic's. I get way more service calls from bryant's than from fed pacifics


----------

